# Se-dom Through the Ages



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Curiphant said:


> I agree with that sentiment ^^ I think I'm more focus on the future than the past
> 
> I rewatched the ESFP and ENFP videos by Pierce and I compared it to when I was healthy and ESFP fitted more
> I might have made a switch I guess when I was a preteen because my mind used to move faster than my writing and I had a million ideas and daydreams and blabla? I don't think that's it but possible reason why I might appear Ne sometimes


Hmm, that sounds more Ne though.

Argh, I don't know. What type description fits you better?

Portrait of an ENFP
Portrait of an ESFP

The ENFP one fits me to a key, everything on it is spot on.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hmm, that sounds more Ne though.
> 
> Argh, I don't know. What type description fits you better?
> 
> ...


If I cut out the repeated fun-ness and the party and drama, I relate to ESFP more but I can see myself in ENFP too. 

And the fact not everyone loves me psh.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Curiphant said:


> If I cut out the repeated fun-ness and the party and drama, I relate to ESFP more but I can see myself in ENFP too.
> 
> And the fact not everyone loves me psh.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

The thing that bothers me about Se is now present and active it is in the world and I don't actively seek that. I don't want to be involved in a bunch of organizations and groups and blabla


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Still don't see any Ne. :tongue:


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Se doms


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

I like Emma Stone even though I barely know her ^^

I relate to her body language? The hand motions and staring someplace off and then making eye contact while talking.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

The strongest thing I get out of you is "clarity" and may the Ne doms forgive their sister but it's not something associated with ENxPs on any level. It (whatever "it" is in this context) might look clear to us inside out heads but for people _outside_ it's "Where the hell are you getting this from?".


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> The strongest thing I get out of you is "clarity" and may the Ne doms forgive their sister but it's not something associated with ENxPs on any level. It (whatever "it" is in this context) might look clear to us inside out heads but for people _outside_ it's "Where the hell are you getting this from?".


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Speaking of the Foxes, they're super xSFP






edit: This clip is way Se-ier





I assume you just wanted lots of links to Se-dom/auxs, not actual discussion of your type, yeah?)

edit: Should I just give up on my dream on being all droopy and...cinnamony? Like Lana del Rey and this girl? Is that thing reserved for ISFPs?


----------



## Rebel Sheep (Jan 19, 2015)

Alright what makes you think that you are Ne and what makes you think that you are Se?

From my understanding of functions, Se and Ne are all about big perceptions of the world around but in different ways. Se is all about physical experiences. The Se-doms I know are all about wanting to experience as much as they can about life and treat it as one big ride. Se-doms can be very internally creative, as is common in XSFPs. I've noticed that a lot of painters and dancers have Fi-Se because they like to interject their Fi in the real world. They want something kinesthethic in the world and make it pop, to per say. They have a flair which is easily seen in their work.

NFPs on the other hand are more expanding concepts wise. They are much less about interjecting their ideas into the real world as much as they can into an abstract space, which is why many of them are writers rather than painters, architects, etc. For NFPs, the most part is how they can express their ideas through concepts and ideas, and not as much as it is about making it kinesthethic. 

A lot of ESFPs seem lame because of sensor bias and frankly the stereotype that they are brain dead partyers but a lot of them can be cool people who use their sense of flair to make things artistically stylish such as Tarantino 

Anyway, I'm going to read your questionnaire now 

EDIT: Going to process it in my mind before I make a decision. I'm assuming your favorite subject is chemistry. What is it that you enjoy about chemistry and what do you hope to do with it in the future?


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

I'll try to persuade you that you're in fact an intuitor. 

Here are some definitions inspired by Michael Pierce:

_Se - sees the object precisely as it is and its immediate usefulness_

_Ne - doesn't see the object directly, but looks at what it could be or represents. _

I haven't found any sentence in which you look at things for what they are. You never look at what's right in front of you. Here are some examples that show this;

- You want to be a scientist and you _romanticize_ that idea. Your mind is on what could be.

- You have no idea what's a criterion for success in your life, which is odd for Sensors as they pick that up rather quickly by looking at their surroundings, but you're still synthesizing aspects the world to gain a conclusion. All you know now is that you shouldn't fail. If you were a Sensor who did well in school, I think you would care more than you do. It's so NF to always dream of something better even though they're living the dream of their peers. 

- You don't give examples from memory. Often it feels like you partially imagine what you would do in this and that situation instead of relying on what you know. Perhaps you are actually thinking about particular examples at times, but you still present them as general situations, which is how Ns talk. We throw away the sensing facts. 

- You often talk about being a growing person. You apparently aren't too worried about your current state but always know that you'll transform in some way, which is both holistic thinking and resembles the "transformation" that NFs so dearly praise. 
You talk about how you "could be" and what you "would do" in specific situations had you done that transformation. 

- You didn't say that you looked for evidence to support conclusions. You probably keep it all in your head instead. 

- You mention what the ideal world would be like two times in your text. You imagine how the world could be and want to act according to that. It's an NF trait.

- You like to hear lots of opinions (which is to share ideas). NFs love ideas that are filled with value assessments, which opinions are.

- You daydream a lot, often rather than doing. ENFPs often miss out because they're in their heads, but ESFPs go where they can experience stuff.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

Greyhart said:


> The strongest thing I get out of you is "clarity" and may the Ne doms forgive their sister but it's not something associated with ENxPs on any level. It (whatever "it" is in this context) might look clear to us inside out heads but for people _outside_ it's "Where the hell are you getting this from?".


Wait I just realized that you mentioned that I might forgive my sister, but I don't think I ever said that I would forgive anyone. Have I mentioned forgiving? Because if I feel very wronged, I tend to want to cut people out of my life and I avoid you at all costs whoops. Run away. My poor ex-friends. 
@Oswin, I am up for everything. And I kind of find those videos awkward. Doesn't seem natural. (watch that blonde guy's expression. He looks like he's constipated, he's trying too hard, he's thinking about whether he locked his car, or something). 




Avalnoah said:


> Alright what makes you think that you are Ne and what makes you think that you are Se?
> 
> From my understanding of functions, Se and Ne are all about big perceptions of the world around but in different ways. Se is all about physical experiences. The Se-doms I know are all about wanting to experience as much as they can about life and treat it as one big ride. Se-doms can be very internally creative, as is common in XSFPs. I've noticed that a lot of painters and dancers have Fi-Se because they like to interject their Fi in the real world. They want something kinesthethic in the world and make it pop, to per say. They have a flair which is easily seen in their work.
> 
> ...


My art teacher told me to give up on drawing and become a painter >M< last year. Have not pursued that further. I'm not much of an artist but my mom says I have good color tastes, but that's mostly because I try to pick a mood to center the colors around or pick one color to center it around. So of course they fit together if I'm trying for that. Then again, my mother and I kind of clash on actual application of colors. 

I hated being a ballerina when I was kid. I pretended to be kidnapped to get out of it which is probably my finest moment of my life. My parents freaked. 

Yeah I don't see the physical ride and trying to experience the most out of my life. I wish I could. It'd be so easy to be happy then. My mom gets me a bunch of dresses! Yay! I feel so pretty! 

I was so disappointed with Katniss' Girl-On-Fire dress because it didn't live up to its… impact. Like I thought it was going to be breathtaking and I had no idea what it would look like but. Oh well. 

I'm not even sure about Ne so I'm not going to talk about it. 

Most of this is deductive logic. I can't be _Ne_, so I must be _Se_, plus I have that clear-head thing going on. But I have concerns about that too because I don't relate to the descriptions. 

You keep on mentioning art, so um… I _could_ be artistic if I wanted to but I don't think that's the best medium for me. Every time I try something writer-y or artsy, I work really hard for two or three days for hours on end before I decide I made all the effort that I wanted to. Well at least for writing. For art, I give up quicker. 

---

Chemistry isn't my favorite subject in school right now, whoops. It's all calculations 

I'm attracted to the idea of research and exploring the unknown because there's no expectations and by making something known, you add knowledge that can have a lot of applicable uses. Like this summer I'm joining a lab trying to discover how to replace this expensive part of this "green" mechanism (I'm keeping vague to keep anonymity) cheaper. And I'm super pumped about it! Cuz my professor has no idea what's expected (well he does but at the same time…) and I'm just going to be sitting there making calculations and heating stuff up and trying a bunch of stuff. 

I'm not a fan of lab but I like the idea that I'll be working to something directly important (which is probably normal). 

Plus it's a bit influenced by my family. The entire male side of my family have been chemists… And they all love it and I relate a lot to them. I have a very similar personality to some of my family members (surprise surprise) so it works for them… It'll work for me, right? 

And if it doesn't, that's fine. I'll find something new. 

Like statistics! Statistics is actually my favorite class and I've placed in competitions because of one of my projects with my partner

I like statistics because the people are superb there and like… You can use statistics on a lot of things (even though I don't believe in national or commercial statistics) and it's interesting to see in our school. I learned that I ought to make things vertical than horizontal when I want to make things larger ^^ Random "useful" facts that changed my perception on things. 

Frankly I think I could go into anything and do well. Besides medical school and math. Math is too out there for my puny brain and my teacher has impressed upon me that if I do not get it, I should give up and leave. Which I shouldn't listen to but frankly I do want to because math isn't fun (I would never give this advice to others). Being a doctor is too… Cracked nails freak me out. So if I had to deal with real gruesome things, I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

I think you may actually be an ENFP @Curiphant...


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Curiphant said:


> Wait I just realized that you mentioned that I might forgive my sister, but I don't think I ever said that I would forgive anyone. Have I mentioned forgiving? Because if I feel very wronged, I tend to want to cut people out of my life and I avoid you at all costs whoops. Run away. My poor ex-friends.


Whoa. Fi.



> @Oswin, I am up for everything. And I kind of find those videos awkward. Doesn't seem natural. (watch that blonde guy's expression. He looks like he's constipated, he's trying too hard, he's thinking about whether he locked his car, or something).


I went through all my videos trying to find a blond guy haha) Do you mean Will Arnett? Or one of the guys in the background in the music videos?


> My art teacher told me to give up on drawing and become a painter >M< last year. Have not pursued that further. I'm not much of an artist but my mom says I have good color tastes, but that's mostly because I try to pick a mood to center the colors around or pick one color to center it around. So of course they fit together if I'm trying for that. Then again, my mother and I kind of clash on actual application of colors.


Seems Se-ish


> I hated being a ballerina when I was kid. I pretended to be kidnapped to get out of it which is probably my finest moment of my life. My parents freaked.


 Ahaha))





> I'm attracted to the idea of research and exploring the unknown because there's no expectations and by making something known, you add knowledge that can have a lot of applicable uses. Like this summer I'm joining a lab trying to discover how to replace this expensive part of this "green" mechanism (I'm keeping vague to keep anonymity) cheaper. And I'm super pumped about it! Cuz my professor has no idea what's expected (well he does but at the same time…) and I'm just going to be sitting there making calculations and heating stuff up and trying a bunch of stuff.


Mm...Ne?

I'm unsure if you're ENFP or ESFP, I think one of the two.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Oswin said:


> Seems Se-ish


Not necessarily, Ne can be good at colors too if you consider patterns. Ne can find good patterns. However, Se is good at aesthetics in general, while Ne is typically shit at that.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you for your input, I really appreciate this and you sound like a very nice person. ^^ As I would say in real life, I appreciate your existence.

P.S. I love the way you formatted this



UnicornRainbowLove said:


> I'll try to persuade you that you're in fact an intuitor.
> 
> Here are some definitions inspired by Michael Pierce:
> 
> ...



Gah, everything you said about me was true. But Greyhart and Tele are skeptical of my Ne.
Hm…

Could my level-headedness and lameness come from the fact my Te almost overpowers my Fi apparently? But could a tertiary function ever overcome a dominant function?

Why don't functions ever fall out of the sky and hit you on the head and you realize you fit things exactly?

Maybe alittlebear was going somewhere when she wished that our types were tattooed on our wrists. Actually no that's wrong because then you are limited by definitions and labels and humans have a tendency of shearing ourselves down, not expanding on stereotypes.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I think you may actually be an ENFP @Curiphant...


Por qué?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Curiphant said:


> Por qué?


Maybe not, but gosh you don't rub me as the typical Se "adrenaline rushing" thing. You seem to be in your head a lot. Don't listen to me, though, I'm just a ghooost.


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Maybe not, but gosh you don't rub me as the typical Se "adrenaline rushing" thing. You seem to be in your head a lot. Don't listen to me, though, I'm just a ghooost.


I don't fit either functions gosh darn it

N O P Q R S 

I am PQE


----------

